# Are PTE Scores considered for Canadian PR



## RajaGunda (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I have a top score in PTE (was thinking of Australian PR when I gave this exam)
Can someone please let me know if I can use my PTE score for applying for Canadian PR as well ?

Thanks in Advance,
Raj


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Check the Canadian Immigration site to determine which testing company acceptable to Canada.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

RajaGunda said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a top score in PTE (was thinking of Australian PR when I gave this exam)
> Can someone please let me know if I can use my PTE score for applying for Canadian PR as well ?
> ...


no pte is not acceptable better try ielts.


----------

